# Pup training - steady



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

I am training my first lab. It seems to be going well, have been doing lots of research, reading books, watching videos, talking to others. One thing I keep hearing is "Don't teach steady too early". I think most of this comes from concerns of following Walters timelines. I understand the need to not dampen the drive to retrieve. So when is the right time to teach steady. My lab is now 20 weeks. thanks


----------



## SpringerDude (Jun 21, 2010)

You are probably a lot farther along with your dogs training than when you initially posted the question.

With puppies, I like to put a light check cord on them and let them drag it around. When they have really good retrieve drive and will blast out to get a bumper consistently, then I will start holding them back a few moments before releasing. If the pup does not loose focus to get the bumper, you can hold them a little longer. If the delay screws up the retrieve, then maybe the delay was too long. Go with your gut feeling of what you are seeing and how the pup is reacting.

Don't bug the dog with a bunch of "sit" commands if it wants to fight the cord when you hold him back. Just be quite and wait for the dog to quit fighting the cord. Then release the dog. Most learn real fast and accept the delay before getting to make the retrieve.

Good luck


----------

